# Hering in Rostock



## icediver (19. April 2001)

Hallo zusammen !!!
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Hering aus an der Küste??
Wollte am Wochenende mal reinschauen??
Was ist mit dem Holzhafen kann man dort noch Angeln und wenn nein wohin kann man ausweichen??
Danke euch 
ICE






]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. April 2001)

Hallo Icediver!
Der Hafen in Rostock ist wieder zum angeln freigegeben. Die Verbote wurden aufgehoben. Ob es da zur Zeit Fisch gibt kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Die kommen da immer schubweise rein. Du angelst den halben tag und nichts passiert und plötzlich machst du in einer halben Stunde den Eimer voll.
Als Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt es eigentlich nur den Strelasund oder den Holzhafen in Wismar. Dort wurde aber letztes Wochenende kaum Hering gefangen.

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Zotteltier (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hering in Rostock*

Moin Moin

Im Moment ist der Hering nicht voll da. 

Erste vereinzelte Fänge an den Molen und Passagierkai.

Stadthafen und Fischereihafen meines Wissens noch nicht, werde da aber heute selber vorbeischauen.

Zum Holzhafen / Überseehafen : 

Seit dem Inkrafttreten des ISPS-Codes ist das Angeln in den Umschlagsbereichen und Liegeplätzen VERBOTEN. Zutritt ist durch die Umsetzung dieser Sicherheitsvorschriften für die Schifffahrt durch Zäune behindert. Früher wurden die Angler im Holzhafen noch geduldet, nach dem Müll zwischen den gepackten Holzpaketen ist das aber vorbei.

Melde mich wenn die Silberlinge da sind. (denke mal noch ne Woche denn gehts richtig los)


----------



## Rosi (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hering in Rostock*

Am 24.April ist große Hafenparty mit Tag der offenen Tür. Dann kann man sich ja mal umsehen und die anglerische Lage peilen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. April 2010)

*AW: Hering in Rostock*

Schaut doch bitte mal auf das Datum dieses Threads. 
Über Hering wird seit einiger Zeit hier geschrieben. Darum mach ich hier jetzt mal zu.


----------

